# Lidded box lid too loose...any ideas?



## RKB

Working on a lidded box and the lid is too loose, man it doesn't take much to get them loose. Need an idea on how to tighten it up.  The one idea I have is to build up the lip on the box part with CA, but the finish of this maple box is wax so I'm worried that the sheen won't be the same. Appreciate any ideas.:biggrin:

Rod


----------



## Edgar

How loose is it? You're right that it's easy to overturn them - irs amazing how fast they can go from not fitting to "oops!".

That being said, there's nothing wrong with a loose fit as long as it looks good. The "pop" thing is mostly just to impress other turners.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

leave it be.. Men don't buy lidded boxes for themselves, and women want something that take minimal effort to open.  Only us woodturners want that "POP" when we open it.  Unless you have a major gap, don't worry... you can get some thin cork and wrap around if you feel it is needed. otherwise, "don't worry 'bout it."


----------



## tjseagrove

Add some veneer or inlay material around the inside of the lid??
143145


----------



## SteveG

My opening statement: I have zero experience with this issue, specifically with lidded boxes.  But...I do have much experience with various woods.

As a general statement, many woods when wetted will expand as the fibers absorb moisture. Those same fibers will stay partially expanded when the moisture goes away. (think "grain raising as a finishing prep process".) I think maple does this only minimally, but it may be enough. Remove the wax with a solvent. Wet one or both of the surfaces that meet at the lid. See if there is enough residual expanded fibers to tighten the fit. This would all have to be resanded minimally and rewaxed. You could test the concept on scraps of the very same wood to see if it is viable.

A second thought is to do as you mentioned with CA build. Doing that only in the area of lid contact would probably go almost unnoticed in contrast to the rest of the piece.

My third and final idea: produce a piece of maple veneer thick enough to do the job. Apply it to the lid only, where it is less noticeable. Work it and finish as needed for the desired fit.


Hey...why not leave it, and make the NEXT lidded box a tight fit, based on lessons learned on this one?


----------



## RKB

Thanks for the replies.  I did the hardest fix......I left it alone.  :biggrin:

More practice needed but this what I got.

Rod


----------



## mark james

Hi Rod:

I'm not much of a box turner, but the few I have done - while using Kiln dryed-wood, still shifted within 6-12 months.  So I'll agree, leave it!  The above comments are spot on!  A "Pop" is an exclamation of excellence - which will be lost on the wife at 6:15 AM!


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Old Codger

_I recently read (regrettably, I can't remember where or the author...) about another way to make a lid fit more tightly is to turn a small groove on the lid so a rubber O-ring seal can be placed into the groove thus tightening the fit between the lid and the box.  While I haven't tried this 'fix', I can't see why it wouldn't work well to tighten a lid that is much toooo loose from the box.  Good Luck and safe turning to you!_


----------



## MrPukaShell

Try getting the inside of the rim a little damp to "Swell" the wood.  Might tighten it up


----------



## TellicoTurning

I've turned a few "boxes" for my booth at the Knoxville Farmer's Market... I don't try to make the lids fit tight, just make them nest in the box... I use some green wood occasionally and that will almost always swell or move to a less than round shape... doesn't seem to affect the attention they get from customers... I think they just like the idea of the closed form.  

I also like to use the bottoms of wine glasses that I have cut off to allow me to put wood stems on the glasses... I was throwing the bottoms away until I saw a post on here that used the bottoms as lids... some of the smaller turnings with the glass lids I'm offering as salt cellars.

A few of my lidded boxes...


----------



## nava1uni

TellicoTurning said:


> I've turned a few "boxes" for my booth at the Knoxville Farmer's Market... I don't try to make the lids fit tight, just make them nest in the box... I use some green wood occasionally and that will almost always swell or move to a less than round shape... doesn't seem to affect the attention they get from customers... I think they just like the idea of the closed form.
> 
> I also like to use the bottoms of wine glasses that I have cut off to allow me to put wood stems on the glasses... I was throwing the bottoms away until I saw a post on here that used the bottoms as lids... some of the smaller turnings with the glass lids I'm offering as salt cellars.
> 
> A few of my lidded boxes...



Very nice boxes.  I really like the variety of shapes.


----------



## raar25

Sometimes you cant win.   This thread made me decide to go and finally make a box and it was for the wife on Mothers day.  I came out a little loose (no pop) when you take the cover off so she could remove it with one hand. Did this on purpose after reading this since I had the pop fit and loosened it a little.  So she said she loved it but it would have been nice if the top fit tight! Sometimes you just cant win.  I was happy with the box at least.


----------

